# 10.5 Install fails, BaseSystem package whines and install disc DU FUBARed HD...



## Giaguara (Feb 26, 2008)

Fun, fun...

I tried to install 10.4.10 combo update on top of 10.4.10 that had some odd issues. 10.4.10 install nearly finished and was ready to switch to update prebining when I got the "the installer failed. Restart and try again" message. Alrighty, restart... except it did not boot any more. 

fsck found some to repair, and the next try to boot - no better luck.
I tried 10.5 install disc's Disk Utility, and it found a lot to repair on permissions (a lot of localized files that I don't even think were installed, since I had removed if not all localizations, at least Chinese and a few others I saw scroll down the screen). I tried repairing the disk, and on one attempt it came "failed, restart again". This time Mac OS X installer wanted to erase the whole disk as it was now claiming it could not read it. 

Time to launch DiskWarrior. It found some to repair in BSD subsystem.
After restart, still it failed to boot to Mac OS X.

The next try with Mac OS X 10.5 install disc. Nothing to repair on the disk after DiskWarrior... but when checking the disk permissions, I got a kernel panic. After this time I left the disc do its checkup for consistency - check passed, disc is ok. Since now I had a full backup of the disk (with Carbon Copy Cloner of earlier to get logs and data etc) now I simply erased the whole HD. Now better luck with install? Install failed again... always something like 



> Localhost OSinstaller [149] install failed: the installer could not validate the contents of the 'BaseSystem' package. Contact the software manufacturer for assistance.



Alrighty. There is a freshly erased disk with GUID partitioning scheme, and on every single time the install whines about the same type of errors.



> Feb 26 12:33:51 localhost OSInstaller[145]: Activated virtual memory backing store at mount point '/Volumes/Mac HD'
> Feb 26 12:33:51 localhost OSInstaller[145]: Free space on "Mac HD": 185 GB (199535988736 bytes).
> Feb 26 12:33:51 localhost OSInstaller[145]: Create temporary directory "/Volumes/Mac HD/BaseSystem.pkg.145egut6H"
> Feb 26 12:33:51 localhost OSInstaller[145]: Running install actions
> ...



Suggestions?
Zeroed all data, no difference.
Used two different intall discs too, same error.
I guess I could try ASR on this.

... never mind, found it.

4MEM/1/40000000

Just why does memory fail after nearly two years or after memory failing why does install disc try to tell it's doing NetInstall is beyond me.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2008)

Your Hard Drive is not playing nice with the Leopard Disk, I am sorry to say. Time to go to you local big box electronics store and plonk down for a new hard drive. I am speaking from experience.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll see if I find another piece of RAM to try with though.. as the hardware tests now always whine about 4MEM/1/40000000. Hopefully it's rather the RAM than where it connects to...


----------

